# Stand alone rhinestone software



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I know it's been asked before but all the answers seem about the same.
I'm looking for a TRUE STAND ALONE software that doesn't require me to buy Corel or anything else. I would like a program that just does rhinestone, I don't need another vinyl program that does rhinestone or anything else. I want a program that is just rhinestones that I can use by-it's-self.
I just want a program that when I type fonts I see rhinestones (dots will do), when I make an object I see rhinestones. If I make a word then rescale it, it will fill in the required rhinestones to compensate for the design size change based on the size of rhinestone that I choose.
When I cut the template I can select which color of the design to cut then move to the next color to cut.
I've played with some trial versions of other programs and I'm surprised that they seem like they are software from the 80's plus they are bloated with vinyl cutting and a bunch of other stuff I don't want or need.
For the price for some of the software that I've been looking at and with today's technology you'd think there would be one.
Someone please correct me if I'm mis-stating or if someone could direct me in the right direction.
Thanks in advance


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

GraphicGuy said:


> I know it's been asked before but all the answers seem about the same.
> I'm looking for a TRUE STAND ALONE software that doesn't require me to buy Corel or anything else. I would like a program that just does rhinestone, I don't need another vinyl program that does rhinestone or anything else. I want a program that is just rhinestones that I can use by-it's-self.
> I just want a program that when I type fonts I see rhinestones (dots will do), when I make an object I see rhinestones. If I make a word then rescale it, it will fill in the required rhinestones to compensate for the design size change based on the size of rhinestone that I choose.
> When I cut the template I can select which color of the design to cut then move to the next color to cut.
> ...


That's a pretty easy one to answer... No such thing exists or will exist any time in the near future for everything you ask for...




> If I make a word then rescale it, it will fill in the required rhinestones to compensate for the design size change based on the size of rhinestone that I choose.


This will likely never happen... At least not with results that we would actually use... Any current program you can type out a word and convert it to stones but the results are generally not perfect... Most programs will require a fair bit of tweaking.



> I've played with some trial versions of other programs and I'm surprised that they seem like they are software from the 80's


There is one program that does come to mind that kinda is what you are looking for and if you haven't tried the trial you should... HotFix Era...

Now for me the biggest problem with HotFix Era is it's tools for vector drawing and editing do make you feel like you are back in 1984 working on a Commodore 64 as you said in your post.... They work but to me are definitely old fashioned. CorelDRAW /Illustrator have far more refined vector drawing and editing tools and so HotFix has an import from CorelDRAW/Illustrator function for just this purpose.

As you get into rhinestone design you will find there is a lot more to consider than what you describe above... 

For example after we create a design we will likely want to create a simulated proof for our website or for client approval... Many rhinestone programs don't have this feature at all or their simulation are not really what most would like to use...

When we are creating rhinestone designs we often want to select stones of a certain color or size or both for that matter.... Many programs will allow you to select stones of a certain color or size but not both by color and size... This is something I do ALL THE TIME... So it's an important feature for me that is missing in most programs and you could go on and on....

Good luck in your quest... And if you find something you really like please share... I think we are all, always looking for the PERFECT rhinestone software...

Kevin


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

GraphicGuy said:


> I know it's been asked before but all the answers seem about the same.
> I'm looking for a TRUE STAND ALONE software that doesn't require me to buy Corel or anything else. I would like a program that just does rhinestone, I don't need another vinyl program that does rhinestone or anything else. I want a program that is just rhinestones that I can use by-it's-self.
> I just want a program that when I type fonts I see rhinestones (dots will do), when I make an object I see rhinestones. If I make a word then rescale it, it will fill in the required rhinestones to compensate for the design size change based on the size of rhinestone that I choose.
> When I cut the template I can select which color of the design to cut then move to the next color to cut.
> ...


When you get it ,please let me know


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We have searched and can't find one. Sierra Hotfix is a rhinestone program that thinks like a Embroidery software not a rhinestone software they need to add a couple of tools that let you place stones without drawing lines but they don't get that because they don't come from a rhinestone background - it is also hard to tell a software developer the feature people need in production or design they don't really care. The tools they have do make you feel you have the control of a program back in the 1980's great way to explain it katruax! If they would just look at a couple of true rhinestone programs and give us tools that place stones as you draw that would bring in into this century. If anyone finds a program would love to try it out.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

rhinestonetransf said:


> They need to add a couple of tools that let you place stones without drawing lines... If they would just look at a couple of true rhinestone programs and give us tools that place stones as you draw that would bring in into this century. If anyone finds a program would love to try it out.


Hello Scott,

Have you seen this one?...

HOME | www.hotfixdesign.com

It's kind of like HotFix in a way in that it's an emboridery/rhinestone solution...

But it works more like a rhinestone program than an embroidery program... 

It has a similar feature like Gem Master where you can draw a line of stones so you just might like it?...

I do screen printing, embroidery and rhinestones so for me CorelDRAW is the way to go as when I create my artwork I do so with screen printing, embroidery in mind as well... 

They do offer a trial version... The big problem with this program as I see it, is the various versions they have and the cost involved...

For all the cool features we want you need the higher versions which are more of an investment... But if does everything you want maybe it would be worth it for you?...

I didn't care for it myself really because I'm so used to my CorelDRAW ways probably but it might be something you want to take a look at to see what it might offer you?...

Kevin


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your information and insight. I've been looking for something but was unable to find what I was looking for. I knew I should have paid attention in programing school (maybe spelling to) LOL...
Again thank you all. I'll keep looking if I find something, I'll post.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes Kevin me too, on that paid attention in programming.. I wanna know when you find it please let me know too


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll keep looking. If and when I find something of interest i'll let everyone know.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

for those that use corel... how do you do it? from a plug in to help or is there an even quicker way to use corel dierectly? I have a craft robo pro with x5 and have been thinking software..
thanks


----------



## samking (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a link to a rhinestone program, I-Design R from graphtec usa

Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo, i-DesignR


----------

